# Kids are funny aren't they



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Amusing Childhood Perception

Young Mia, only four years old, returned home from Wicor Nursery School complaining, 'Mummy, I've got a stomach ache.'

'That's because your stomach is empty,' Sarah, her mother replied kindly. 'You'll feel better when you have something in it.'

She made Mia a small snack and sure enough, Mia felt better immediately.

Later that afternoon Mia's class tutor dropped by to see Sarah. While she was chatting with Mia's mum, she mentioned she'd had a bad headache all day long.

Mia perked up straightaway and announced to her teacher, 'That's because it's empty. You'd feel better if you had something in it!'


----------



## scroll (Apr 10, 2010)

You can't beat kids in this.


----------

